# Test Team using S2 instead of S3?



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Looking at pictures from the Tour of California and the article on Thor in cyclingnews, the riders are using the S2. 
I would have thought they'd go to the S3.

Is it because of all the wheel changes the pros need to make? Or maybe supply of S3 is limited?

Seems like the S3 should have been "the best all around bike". But maybe it's too good to be true.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm thinking its because of the limited amount that is given to them by Cervelo. Thor Hushovd and Carlos Sastre are riding S3's though.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm thinking it's because the S3 sucks.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

http://cyclingnews.com/photos.php?id=/photos/2009/interviews/thor_hushovd_feb09/51-Thor-Hushovd
That looks like an S2 to me.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

According to a CSC source of mine, apparently the team were given the old Soloist carbons as their main training bike, infact they were given several throughout the year. Now before races on the pro-tour they were given a Soloist superlight, or depending on the race and or rider the R3SL, they were only given one for these races. If that rider was to break their bike while racing it was tough and they went back to racing on the Soloist carbon. 

The Superlights were given more as a demonstration of their product line rather than giving a huge performance boost, its definitely noticeable when a whole team uses bikes varying from ferrari red and white, to black, aero to square. Obviously the team were wanted to ride the highest possible model (maybe even from a advertising point? how many people bought the SL's just cause they won the tour?) but apparently not enough to keep the team riding them for training.

Its my theory that the various models are painted as they are, the SLC or S2 in Bright red, whilst the SL or S3 is stealthy black, its certainly interesting that Cervelo have continued a similar paint theme for the new 09's. As for why the team is using S2's for the Tour of cali I couldn't say, maybe its another marketing game - red = public attention


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Thor won the Stage on monday with the S3. I wouldn't (ever) read to much into what the pros are riding..........

Starnut


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

STARNUT said:


> Thor won the Stage on monday with the S3. I wouldn't (ever) read to much into what the pros are riding..........
> 
> Starnut


Except for the fact that bike manufacturers want us to pay close attention to what the pros are riding and buy the same thing. I mean, how often did Cervelo mention that PR was won on the R3?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Which is why I generally wouldn't pay attention or put to much stock into what they ride since it's has little to do with personal prefrence. 

Starnut


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

The pros ride what they are told to ride for the most part. If they were told to ride wooden wheels they would and people would be dumb enough to buy them because " The pros ride them "


----------



## Roger browne (Apr 21, 2007)

My source informs me that they are running S2's with Shimano 7800 due to the fact that the new 7900 Dura ace is not completly compatable with the new internal cable routing on the S3 (Shimano are working on it apparently). Something to do with the way the new 7900 pulls the cable and runs back along the bars, getting rid of the cables upfront. I.e too many corners to run the cable smoothly while going in through the top of the frame. Plus I would imagine it is good PR for the Cevelo range to be on show also.

I agree with Star nut "Thor won the Stage on monday with the S3. I wouldn't (ever) read to much into what the pros are riding"..........


----------



## Roger browne (Apr 21, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> I'm thinking it's because the S3 sucks.


Is that why 3 were in the top 6 places in Bejing?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Roger browne said:


> Is that why 3 were in the top 6 places in Bejing?


Why does everyone equate racing success to quality?


----------

